# A quick snapshot of my kitty



## Lowa2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Happened during a gettogether I threw last Saturday. I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 21, 2007)

Cute kittie, but perhaps this should be in the snapshots gallery? I'm sure a mod will move it for you.


----------



## Lowa2 (Jan 21, 2007)

EBphotography said:


> Cute kittie, but perhaps this should be in the snapshots gallery? I'm sure a mod will move it for you.



I never knew that there was a snapshot gallery.

Thanks.


----------



## YourNameHere (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats funny...Cats get into everything!


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL cats in the bag


----------



## EBphotography (Jan 21, 2007)

Lowa2 said:


> I never knew that there was a snapshot gallery.
> 
> Thanks.



Hehe no biggie!


----------



## Efergoh (Jan 22, 2007)

This is totally not what  I was expecting....

...man I need a girlfriend.


----------



## Lowa2 (Jan 24, 2007)

LOL. thanks for the replies guys. I thought it was funny, but then again, i was, well, a little, you know...(party)


----------

